# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Uiterlijk

## GeoffreyN

Ben Geoffrey nu 27,

Van kinds af aan heb ik al moeten horen dat ik lelijk ben, na een tijd begin ik mezelf ook te voelen. Tijdens mijn schooltijd heb ik hierdoor een zware depressie gehad, die zich na mijn schooltijd heeft verdergezet. Het heeft waarschijnlijk ook te maken met de combinatie van weinig zelfvertrouwen en niet zo sociaal zijn, waardoor dit nog versterkt word. Nu heeft het een slechte invloed op zowel mijn fysiek als geestelijke toestand, waardoor ik passief geworden ben. Ben wel in behandeling bij een psychiater maar blijkt niet veel te helpen. 

Graag enig advies om hier beter mee om te kunnen of uit te geraken.


Bij voorbaat dank.

----------

